
Show HN: travel.meteor.com: clone of mywanderlust in Meteor  - aioprisan
The basis of this project is a discussion started earlier today about a wonderful, open source project: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mywanderlust.co&#x2F;
The discussion thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6653827<p>My claim was that a project that took weeks or months to implement in RoR and Angular could be completely implemented in Meteor in 1 hour or so. My statements were not meant to attack the original author because he did a great job thinking out the UI, user flows and structure of the project, which I simply copied. Many users got angry at my claims and downvoted me, challenging me to prove my assertion.<p>Meteor is perfect for this type of rapid prototyping and I wanted to show the community what could be completed in 1 hour (56 minutes to be precise) on a Friday evening after work.<p>As promised, I cloned the functionality of the showcased project in Meteor in 1 hour.
Finished product: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;travel.meteor.com
Source code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;andreioprisan&#x2F;meteor-trave<p>I&#x27;d love to get some feedback or answer any questions about the project or Meteor.
======
pbprabhuram
That is a bizarre statement claiming "I am implemented this in days what was
taken by a team of people over Months"

Similar to the Pintreest clones copying the original site design and idea

Finding an Idea, working out the idea, design and workflow takes time, after
which a clone like you can copy it in days....

~~~
aioprisan
Again, I think you're missing the point of this cloning process. My entire
point was that while yes, there is considerable thought and consideration
going into actually coming up with the user flows, interface etc., the best
platform from an ease and speed of development for this type of real-time web
application would be something like Meteor. I then proceeded to put my money
(or time, in this case) where my mouth is, by building out the entire clone in
1 hour. I never stated nor would think that conceptualizing everything would
only take 1 hour, not even close; however, the development speed in doing
things in Meteor _if you know how to use it and have built a few projects_
compared to the same thing in RoR and Angular.. well, it speaks for itself.
Not months, not weeks, not days. Hour(s).

------
throwaway344
I'm getting the same error message as rywalker.

In the console, I'm getting this:

The page at
[https://travel.meteor.com/trip/2f64d588f9e05193ef5fd022a4a00...](https://travel.meteor.com/trip/2f64d588f9e05193ef5fd022a4a004f8)
displayed insecure content from
[http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/staticmap?center=51.5112...](http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/staticmap?center=51.51121389999999,-0.1198244&zoom=11&size=200x200&sensor=false).
2f64d588f9e05193ef5fd022a4a004f8:1 insert failed: Access denied

~~~
aioprisan
Indeed, this was a bug. I included [http://](http://) to get the map image
when in fact it needed //, since when hosted on meteor.com it defaults to
https. This is now fixed in the repo.

------
Tarang
I think I saw your comment was kind of hoping you showed the guy who replied
that he or she was wrong.

With Meteor it kind of becomes that the bottleneck is the lack of clarity in
the idea. What I mean is if you know exactly what you want to do (design and
all) its pretty much a 1 day job tops.

------
aioprisan
Wow, it looks like over 20k API calls were made any my API key won't work
anymore. [http://imgur.com/b6ZnAyc](http://imgur.com/b6ZnAyc) That's a lot of
traffic in such a short period of time. Let me get a few more API keys..

------
flylib
just checked how many LOC each project had, only counting the lines in .js,
.html, .rb, and .erb files for each project, I got this number

952 LOC - Meteor Travel 4068 LOC - MyWanderLust (Ruby on Rails/Angular)

The numbers speak for themselves

~~~
aioprisan
I just trimmed another hundred or so lines. There was some leftover CSS that
got copied over from a different project.

------
rywalker
Doesn't seem to be working for me - just get message "we dispatched the elves
to get your trip details, hold tight"

~~~
aioprisan
Hmm, are you still seeing this issue? Can you share any console logs?

------
147
Clicky: [http://travel.meteor.com](http://travel.meteor.com)

------
scriptstar
So, you think meteor is for prototypes not for production?

~~~
aioprisan
Definitely for both, but again it depends on what you're trying to build using
Meteor, it may not always be the best tool.

------
flylib
good work, Meteor is the fastest framework to get things done for sure if your
familiar with it

~~~
aioprisan
thanks!

------
hubertkuh
I get your point :)

